# Online CEUs for NREMT and MO state



## saxedspc (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone got a link?  I've spent a little time looking, but not much.  The EMS coordinator for my department (SLFD) is no help, and I want to get started now so I not busting my tail at the last minute to get all of my CEUs to get relicensed.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mdtaylor (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a directory of all of the Missouri providers. It is a .pdf file. Online providers are not readily identified but there must be some there. Certainly some of the accredited colleges & universities will have distance learning opportunities that would qualify as CE.


----------

